

Panasonic Lumix GF1 Field Test – 16 Days in the Himalayas - shawndumas
http://craigmod.com/journal/gf1-fieldtest/

======
cjbprime
This is from 2009, and the camera mentioned isn't sold anymore. Very nice
design and photographs, though.

~~~
geekylucas
Yep. It's a 2009 article. I can vouch for the quality of the camera though.
Mine's still going strong. :)

